# Livery or private yard wanted Exeter or close to Exeter



## SKY166 (27 February 2013)

Hi 

Were currently looking for a yard/livery to be able to move 2-4 horses to, close to Exeter preferably the Pinhoe side; *but open to suggestions.* No big yards or riding schools either DIY or a secluded yard, again open to suggestions..We would like a place where we can enjoy our horses wihout much worry. Can provide references. Would be nice to have a school to exercise in. Would really appreciate any suggestions other than the main big yards. Feel free to PM me.

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## giddyupalfie (28 February 2013)

Aww OP, you're about a month too late. I seen a whole yard to rent which was only about 2 miles from pinhoe. I never took the number down though else I would have passed it on to you just incase it was still up for rent. But keep you're eyes peeled in places like Town & Country if you're ever about there.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 February 2013)

Ditto T&C; they've got a noticeboard and you might find something there. There's a few big livery yard places around; one particularly you probably would wish to avoid (PM me if you want to know where).

Hope you find something; will keep eyes peeled for you!

There isn't anything in my neck of the woods unfortunately at the mo. 

But good luck!

Oh PS if you wanted to come more into the East Devon area, then Sargents Feed Mills at Tipton St John have a noticeboard - but check the advert is up to date!

Alternatively (further into East Devon) there's Jorrocks Saddlery at Salcombe Regis (nr the Donkey Sanctuary), Mole Valley at Cullompton & Axminster - all of which have noticeboards.


----------



## SKY166 (28 March 2013)

Thank you,I have just messaged you MiJodsR2BlinkinTite.

We have placed adverts at town and country and also mole valley at Cullompton. The other places I have never been before, so will go place adverts there and see whats advertised, but doesn't seem much at the moment. We aren't in a massive rush to find somewhere but we woud like to find somewhere over the summer - I will keep checking on here so please PM me if you hear of anything even if its just for two we would be interested...

Thats a shame about the yard in Pinhoe - hopefully something may come up soon 

Thanks again


----------



## Rockland Ma Cherie (12 May 2013)

Sky166 - I'm looking and am in a similar area to you, did you find anywhere yet?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 May 2013)

What sort of area are you looking for "Ma Cherie"???


----------



## Rockland Ma Cherie (16 May 2013)

Sorry I'm late back to this MiJods!
I'd like somewhere around the Pinhoe / Pennsylvania area really. Think I've found a yard - maybe - so now on a pony hunt! 
Any ideas where to look for a live out, hardy, 12-13 hands. Suitable to be ridden by my 3&6 year olds and me ( hacks and other short rides). I'm 31,  under 9 st and 5 ft 3. Guessing a mountain pony type would be about right...?
I was hoping to loan/ share or buy cheaply. I know people are struggling in the current climate and would like to help someone and offer a family pony a long term home .... Where do I start?
£1 k on a show class winner is obviously not necessary. That's all I seem to find online... Thanks in advance x


----------



## ArabianGem78 (18 May 2013)

Ma Cherie - which yard did you find? I'm looking..... You can PM me if you'd prefer.


----------

